# Trivia



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

.
 MP TRIVIA  ​*So this is the idea. It is just the same as TPBM but with trivia questions. You answer the post before yours and start off another question. I more or less want this to fuel a learning process if anything. I guess we'll see what happens.*​*RULES*​*1. Dont post trivia that isnt cold hard fact. Period. No IMO,IMHO,MHO or anything of the like. Ex: Is HID or CFL better to use? Instead why not: Which light source has more Lumens per Watt? HID. Get it?*

*2. When you post trivia it is up to you to make sure you return when it is answered. To give the correct or incorrect and a quick explanation. 

3. Dont post another question when you respond to your trivia being answered. If you do not return within 24 hours to respond to the answer then someone may go ahead and just post a new trivia question.*​Hopefully this will be enough for everyone to get the right idea of the flow. Ill start out and hopefully this thing will kick off!​


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Who was the first person to join this website whom is still on the website regularly to this day?


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

C'mon IDK if maybe this was a crazy ? to start off with but it is possible to see. The members list is right at the top all you have to do is order some things. If no one at least tries after too long Ill post a new ? Unless someone feels they have a good one. I dont NEED to start, just wanna get this rolling.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 20, 2011)

Just saying dude, I'm new here too. Only posting when I see I have some insight, or a question. But JESUS! Nothing personal, at all. Dont know you at all either, but wow. Maybe cause I'm baked every time I get on here, but the last couple days............. Take a hit, sit back, and chill. Post counts aint everything.... :48:


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Just saying dude, I'm new here too. Only posting when I see I have some insight, or a question. But JESUS! Nothing personal, at all. Dont know you at all either, but wow. Maybe cause I'm baked every time I get on here, but the last couple days............. Take a hit, sit back, and chill. Post counts aint everything.... :48:


 
HA! No having fun and chatting with people, getting the opportunity to help somebody out or even get into a good discussion. Have you really been paying that much attention to me? Sorry for getting on a discussion board and...discussing? :doh: What was I thinking? Sorry Loc didnt mean to tread on your territory here bro. Wanna talk about it?

Oh I forgot the moral of your post was to chill, maybe Im smokin on some real nice Sativa and its just got my mind racing with ideas and such. If you want me to say it to you (and I know you do) I smoke well enough to actually be on a marijuana passion website? Does it make sense?

Or are you smoking on some indica and too sleepy to be reading the monitor and for some reason you chose me to pick on because I made up a a game that your too stoned to understand? Oops again.


We can close the thread if you guys wish. I dont even feel like playin it anymore honestly.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm golden man. Hense my nothing personal, which it wasn't. I too signed up just in the last month, but every freaking thread I see has a new post by you. You have like 50 posts a day, and then are rightfully questioned/corrected in threads. I can read just fine. Just chill the hell out. I'll post it again, post counts arent status points. I am no one. Not trying to get attention at all. But reading thread after thread, I couldn't help myself from replying.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Well stone Im glad your keeping the community in check. Cheers buddy. Off to do things that you think I need to do to be a part of this community. I would rather speak my mind and be corrected and learn or help others learn than to remain silent. I dont consider my post count as a status point.

I CONSIDER MY PARTICIPATION AS A STATUS POINT.

Maybe I purposely say little tiny Oops just so others will correct me and have a reason to post something. Know it alls only post when they can correct someone anyway it seems. Im sorry I like to participate Stone.

Maybe you should go out an help some fellow growers too. Instead of worrying about what I do.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

*I would rather speak my mind and be corrected and learn or help others learn than to remain silent. I dont consider my post count as a status point.*

Giving misinformation in the guise of help is not good, my friend! I've seen several posts where you've been corrected, you then make as if you were joking, or backtrack in some way. Worse is when you act as if the person correcting you is belittling you. If you want to help, make sure you have a good idea of what you're saying and listen as well....this is how everyone wins! Reading will build your knowledge base as well as listening...and posting just to be corrected isn't helping you, my friend!

*Maybe I purposely say little tiny Oops just so others will correct me and have a reason to post something. Know it alls only post when they can correct someone anyway it seems. Im sorry I like to participate Stone.*

Purposely misleading is just plain wrong on all levels. Why do this? It not only misinforms, it takes from your credibility when the inevitable "know-it-all" correction comes! This is silliness, my friend, please don't do this! People reading the threads might not know you're testing the KIA's....know what I mean? Come on man, participate, but do so in a good way!

I, in NO WAY am trying to belittle you or be mean, I am trying to help here. I see you as a very helpful addition to the forums, just take your time and don't try so hard!!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Well telling someone MG soil is bad for x, and x, and x is not giving misleading info. Its discussing an important issue. I dont know what misleading info I have given? Can you provide some?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

All the places you were corrected, start there...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Well telling someone MG soil is bad for x, and x, and x is not giving misleading info. Its discussing an important issue. I dont know what misleading info I have given? Can you provide some?



You've pushed MG in a few threads, my friend....and have been told by more than myself it's not the best. The stickies has all this info...


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Its not the best but it will work if used correctly and some understandings are made. All I have ever said. In fact your the one whos just relaying the same line you were told. Your the one who wont provide any facts. You just say whats been said. Argue with me! Tell me why MG is wrong and Ill tell you how its right, and then people can make their own decisions based off of evidence not claim.

I dont wish to just argue for no reason, I like to be challenged but I will never just make a claim.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Truly, my friend, I am not trying to give you a hard time, I appreciate your willingness to help!!!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll not argue any more with you, do as you please. It's your rep...


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Roddy I am not either please read above your last posts.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Read my posts and then maybe tell me what I say....her's a quote from me in the thread you saY I only say don't use....






Join Date: Jan 2011
Location: Michigan
Posts: 1,592 
: 


Can you please take a closer pic? I don't want to give bad information! I can't see much in those pics, but I'm not seeing the important stuff yet....

*Anything MG is bad for MJ, avoid it like the plague! Soil, like lights and nutes are important for good results, try something without nutes added at all, or go to a grow shop and buy a specialty soil for MJ! Nutes added soil means you're at the mercy of the mix lol. You want to be able to feed the gals what they need when they need it!*

That's in Shelby's journal, above where you tell me I am not helping...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 20, 2011)

alkaloid roddy isn't the only one who has seen you spamming the forum with your misinformation here.  I'm sorry if spamming seems a bit rough of a word, but from stepping back and looking at it this is almost what you are doing.

Hopping from thread to thread, giving any input you can come up with just to stir the pot.  Troll, spammer... take your pick.  

MG talk has been beaten to death on this forum, just as the 12/12 debate and so and so on.....

The main thing that caused me to stop biting my tongue on this was the mold post you commented on, just out of line IMO.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

All you DO is make claims, this is why people are correcting you...stop this game of belittling me for trying to help you here.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> alkaloid roddy isn't the only one who has seen you spamming the forum with your misinformation here.  I'm sorry if spamming seems a bit rough of a word, but from stepping back and looking at it this is almost what you are doing.
> 
> Hopping from thread to thread, giving any input you can come up with just to stir the pot.  Troll, spammer... take your pick.
> 
> ...



That's the one that got me as well....


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 20, 2011)

Me a Spammer!? Troll?! Wow...whats my product?

And how is a link to THE FDA WEBSITE misinformation? 

You know what nvm Im just gonna reqst my account closed. Enjoy!

Oh yea Roddy...hey Roddy.

Anything MG is bad for MJ, avoid it like the plague! Soil, like lights and nutes are important for good results, try something without nutes added at all, or go to a grow shop and buy a specialty soil for MJ!......... *Nutes added soil means you're at the mercy of the mix*......... lol. *You want to be able to feed the gals what they need when they need it!*

1. MERCY OF WHATS IN THE MIX
2. YOU WANT TO BE ABLE TO FEED WHAT THEY NEED WHEN THEY NEED IT.

MG soil feeds so you cant do it yourself porperly and the best proportions.

This is misinformation? Ok so maybe contradictory. There are times when I say I like dro better than soil and vise versa, it all comes down to OPINION unfortunately nobody on this damn forum give evidence to back up their OPINION with FACTS they just blabber on and act like they are the true key holders to MJ botany.

Roddy you sir are a ******. My account may be banned and close now as this is the last thing I need to say.

Good luck to all the young growers who have to listen to you ****** Its funny because I actually got so much respect because I helped them understand. I didnt tell them what to do.

O yea THG, Hick, btw I lied about my BDAY Im actually about the same age as you guys, so you can take your years of experience and****. me.

Now go close my account.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Children...WOW!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Forget that pm I sent, I thought I was speaking with an adult here...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....  Your really showing ur age and experience now.  Good riddance troll!


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 20, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> unfortunately nobody on this damn forum give evidence to back up their OPINION with FACTS they just blabber on and act like they are the true key holders to MJ botany.


 
Well if that aint the pot calling the kettle black, i dont know what is.

He sure blew up.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe smoked too much mold??


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesnt take much to rial a troll up after all


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Me a Spammer!? Troll?! Wow...whats my product?
> 
> And how is a link to THE FDA WEBSITE misinformation?
> 
> ...




Clean up Aisle 9.......clean up Aisle 9.

Tell us how you really feel AC.....lol

:stoned::ciao:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 20, 2011)

So my initial reply late last night wasn't out of line? Hahaha. I hoped I wasn't the only one seeing it the way I saw it. Doh!


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2011)

WoW!!..  _"TILT"   "TILT"_ 

  I think AC was/is simply _trying too hard._  
He/she 'wants' to help ever member, 'wants' to answer every question, 'wants' to rapidly build a good reputation.  But simply lacks in experience or knowledge, resulting in 'guessing' or contrite information.  Rather than research and get the correct info', simply spits out something he has heard or 'thinks' might be correct.  
  I don't think he means any harm, not intentionally. Nor do I believe ..."Maybe I purposely say little tiny Oops just so others will correct me and have a reason to post something". Not for a second.. Though I do think a lot of good information has come in response to his posts.. 
  Maybe he learned quickly, that even if his response was faulty, someone would be along promptly to supply a correction. And found it a quick and easy method of obtaining correct, and more detailed responses, rather than sift through the 'junk' himself.
   Maybe he reads, but doesn't comprehend well. Or reads too fast, and misses important details. Maybe a combination of all of the above. 
  But no need to go postal and lose all credibility and respect by attacking those trying to help "him". 


> I, in NO WAY am trying to belittle you or be mean, I am trying to help here. I see you as a very helpful addition to the forums, just take your time and don't try so hard!!


  Probably the best advice or info' that came out of this thread. I believe you could be an asset as well.
I think everyone has been pretty patient with you.  Just 'chill' a 'little'. Take time to read and comprehend. Noone will berate you or condemn you for trying as long as you aren't doing harm.  



			
				AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Who was the first person to join this website whom is still on the website regularly to this day?



I think you're looking at him..  "Join Date: 04-19-2005" (and if I'm wrong, I "fully" expect to be corrected! )

So if I 'get' this game, now I get to ask a question, right?..

Who is one of the newest members to join, and has the highest ratio of "Posts per day"??(45.79 posts per day)  .....:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2011)

AC I know it must be a bit hard to comeback...especially after you pretty much doused yourself in gas and set yourself a blaze with that last post but we are a pretty forgiving bunch here.

I think Hick is spot on...you meant well. 
I think most here know that.


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 21, 2011)

Disagreements like this always upset me. It is almost always down to a misunderstanding.
In my short time as a member here I have been corrected on numerous occasions but like to think that critique, criticism etc is all part of the learning cycle. It is the old story, we learn by our mistakes and that learning is deeper set than something "just picked up". THG has corrected me often and I always try and thank her for those corrections, I would rather be corrected than go on thinking the wrong thing!!! But perhaps my attitude is different to many, I am in the UK and although out cultures are similar, there are a lot of differences I find difficult to deal with but I try.

I have never had a problem with AC, during my recent "transition" he was gracious in his words and I hope he returns. Like everyone else who posts here, I read what he writes then make my own judgement weather he is giving good advice or not. If I feel anyone has given information I feel I can add to, improve, reinforce or challenge then I will but I always try to do so in a positive polite manner which I feel is in line with what I like about this forum. I have rarely seen anyone belittled unless they are spammers or kids messing around in which case, they deserve all they get!

Just a few words hoping peace breaks out and there is a big ol' love in. (Not Hick though, that avatar looks scary)
W


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> AC I know it must be a bit hard to comeback...especially after you pretty much doused yourself in gas and set yourself a blaze with that last post but we are a pretty forgiving bunch here.
> 
> I think Hick is spot on...you meant well.
> I think most here know that.



:yeahthat:

Get back in here, you big lug! This ******** holds no grudges and only wants peace as well!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 21, 2011)

I just farted...it smells like cabbage.

-SSF-


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2011)

no fanning the flames  please... we're trying to make/keep the peace here


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyway, let's give this a shot:

Question:  
How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 21, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Anyway, let's give this a shot:
> 
> Question:
> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



Easy!  A wood chuck would chuck as much wood as a wood chuck could chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 21, 2011)

you are correct sir, + rep!

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

The woodchuck did chuck all the wood he should chuck when the woodchuck could chuck wood!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 21, 2011)

"hey you darn woodchucks, quit chucking all my wood"


----------

